# Topics > Agriculture >  Strawberry picking robot, Octinion Technology Group, Heverlee-Leuven, Belgium

## Airicist

Developer - Octinion Technology Group

picking.technology

octinion.com/products/agricultural-robotics/rubion

----------


## Airicist

Strawberry picking robot

Published on Sep 25, 2016




> Discover the prototype of the first strawberry picking robot that picks and sorts like a human

----------


## Airicist

Octinion Strawberry Picker - update February 2017

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> Presentation of the Octinion strawberry picker at Fruit Logistica in Berlin, Feb 2017

----------


## Airicist

Prototype Octinion Strawberry picking robot

Published on Sep 6, 2017




> Latest prototype of the Octinion Strawberry Picking Robot showing off its speed!

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Strawberry-Picking Robot Gently Picks The Ripest Berries With Its Robo-Hand"
As labor shortages make human pickers scarce and expensive, farms are turning to bots like this one to be the new generation of farm workers.

by Adele Peters
September 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Rubion - strawberry picking robot

Feb 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Strawberry picking robot could harvest enough fruit for Wimbledon"

by Jon Excell
July 1, 2019

----------

